# DNS failure



## mtmoose (Oct 2, 2019)

I’m a Centurylink customer and I keep losing internet, having to reset the modem several times a day. The modem diagnostics show both dsl lines connected but I have the following failures:
Encapsulation
DNS resolve
DNS 1
DNS 2

I’ve tried various dns values with no success. CL tested my lines without finding a problem, although my SNR is low at around 8dB for both lines. They suggested I replace my interior wiring which I did with Cat6 with no change in reliability. I’m subscribed to 25Mbps using a Zyxcel c3000z modem router. 

Any ideas as to why I’m getting those failures?


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Please follow the below steps.

1. Log into your router's browser-based utility by entering 192.168.0.1 or your default configuration IP into a browser. 
2. Go to the "Advanced Setup" menu. 
3. Select the "WAN Settings" link from the left. 
4. Change your DNS type.
5. Enter the first DNS resolver address. 
6. Enter the second DNS resolver address. 
7. Save your settings.

Type - IPV4
Server Name - resolver1.centurylink.net
IP Address - 205.171.3.26 or 205.171.3.65

Type - IPV4
Server Name - resolver2.centurylink.net
IP Address - 205.171.2.26 or 205.171.2.65

Type - IPV6
Server Name - resolver1.centurylink.net
IP Address - 2001:428::1

Type - IPV6
Server Name - resolver2.centurylink.net
IP Address - 2001:428::2


----------



## ucould2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, @mtmoose,


You reminded me to check that my router's NTP timeserver value was adjusted; for some reason, the value changes. Now and then I need to log into my router to check the date and time settings and ensure that the set time it has is not too far off the actual time. I have found that if the time is wrong a lot, it makes internet pages not load or at worst, give "Server Not Found" error messages.


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## mtmoose (Oct 2, 2019)

vanukuru.vinod

I’ve tried those settings, google 8.8.8.8, and a host of others. It doesn’t help.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright I see you tried replacing the interior lines and DNS settings. But the error is in encapsulation. (A layer of your connection to "login.")

See if you can find the ATM Encapsulation Layer connection status. If this keeps getting reset then it is a problem with Century Link and they are just trying to buy some time to fix their lines.

One other thing you can try:

Try re-entering your PPPoE username and password (May need to call CL to get this, or look on your first bill. Should be there.) Sometimes the username and password they generate for you gets jumbled. Ask for a new one and see if it fixes the problem. While they are on the line explain to them the same error keeps popping up when you try to put in the username and password they gave you. (The encapsulation error that you keep mentioning. Embellish it.) This should prompt the CSR to elevate this to the techies upstairs.


----------

